# My new M+K wax



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi All

*
M&K Bespoke wax*

I'd like to start by saying my experience with Mitchell & King has been one of the best customer service examples I have ever received. Three words / phrases sum it up for me:

Totally bespoke
True attention to detail
Exceeding expectations

It started with me noticing M&K products on a twitter feed which sparked my intrigue. Soon after I purchased a bespoke shampoo (candy floss scent) then a sample of their Philip wax (what a glassy finish!!):










I then became more and more curious about M&K's bespoke wax offerings. I watched as pictures were posted on twitter of flamboyant pots of 1 off waxes and thought 'this is for me!'.

I contacted John at Mitchell & King by email to brief him on what sort of wax I was after. Several telephone calls to and fro later and my two 50ml prototypes were sent , arriving in deluxe acrylic pots I consider superior to many £50+ waxes. They were quite different waxes but both strangely satisfying. Here is the beading from one of them:










I could have easily stopped here as they were exceptional, but alas John was keen to create me the ideal blend, and shortly after two further tweaked variants were sent.

I had then decided exactly what I wanted so gave him the go ahead to make me 'the' wax. All along we had been in discussion about the pots for the final product. I had a preference of modernity over his more classical designs previous customers had used. I wanted something with a look of refined engineering - and this is when M&K came into their own. John had previously investigated milled billet aluminium pots, but my desire for this pushed him to introduce what I consider to be the finest aluminium wax pots on earth!

Today was D-day: delivery….and I will let the pictures do the talking.



























































































I had already started to play with the waxes in the final pic - hence their non-uniform surface.

(rest assured I will share some details of the real world use of my M&K wax over time)

Please feel free to post comments - or indeed ask any questions.

I won't disclose the cost - but will say that it was FAR below what I had anticipated - especially given the product which arrived for me.

Thanks
Nick

Oh - and if anyone would care to guess the weight of one of the pots please have a go!! I will reveal the weight, say, on tuesday?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

You flash git


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> You flash git


Haha! Cheers Lee! :thumb:


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

very nice, loving the ally Potts


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

Looks awesome!!!! And very expensive (am I right??)


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

stunning kit, you can always rely on John when it comes to quality


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I saw these on instagram , it's great ! John is a decent guy , I'm waiting mine this week and now I really can't wait !
It's a bespoke? What is the Parma fragrance ?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Johns service is great. I ordered a bespoke mist and it is lovely. I really want to try a shampoo of theirs next.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Mehan said:


> Johns service is great. I ordered a bespoke mist and it is lovely. I really want to try a shampoo of theirs next.


Indeed , mist is awesome , very elegant


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

efib said:


> I saw these on instagram , it's great ! John is a decent guy , I'm waiting mine this week and now I really can't wait !
> It's a bespoke? What is the Parma fragrance ?


The fragrance is also 100% bespoke :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

efib said:


> Indeed , mist is awesome , very elegant


ive used it so much and the bottle just never really goes down.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

What's its smell ?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Mehan said:


> ive used it so much and the bottle just never really goes down.


How do you use it ?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

efib said:


> How do you use it ?


just spray it on the seat covers. :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Saw this and a few others on the Mitchell and King Instagram page. 

Outstanding attention to detail


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

efib said:


> What's its smell ?


I'd rather not give it away. It's not a fruit fragrance though.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Ns1980 said:


> I'd rather not give it away. It's not a fruit fragrance though.


Yeap I know that when it's bespoke John won't give to anyone else but I just wondering though .. It's ok if you don't wanna tell


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

John's service and products are second to none. The personal caring touch is the bit that so many companys miss out and IMOH its the most important.

I speak with John on the phone probably once every 3 weeks for at least an hour. There is always new things happening.

:argie: very nice and love the new pots:thumb:

Also if anybody is ever passing my studio always feel free to drop in for a free demo on the products as I stock the entire range.


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Looks great. Really like the M&K products and johns customer service is defiantly on par with the products.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

been following that on instagram, had no idea it was on its way to you


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Dtfrith said:


> Looks great. Really like the M&K products and johns customer service is defiantly on par with the products.


You said exactly what I was thinking, the customer service is excellent. 
I've got most of the M&K liquids range and they all out perform any other products I have used, I've got a couple of waxes but I'm about to order another because I have to have that aluminium pot!

Nice set there Nick.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent addition to your arsenal :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> I'd rather not give it away. It's not a fruit fragrance though.


Marmite:lol:

Looking very nice indeed Nick , my curiosity is growing:doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

those pots are awesome.. can't help feeling it might get a bit difficult to use after half way lol.

nice purchase Nick. so what's the smell... go on tell us :lol:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Purchasing from M&K is a unique expiriance.
the products and johns first class costumer service in amazing.
looking foward to see the waxes performance.:thumb:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Sorry....I cant find where it says 'How Much?'


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

robbo51 said:


> Sorry....I cant find where it says 'How Much?'


other than bragging rights there isn't much point in Nick revealing how much he paid as "bespoke" means exactly that... every one will be different :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Marmite:lol:
> 
> Looking very nice indeed Nick , my curiosity is growing:doublesho


Haha! It's certainly not Marmite!!!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Na they aint that great  They look amazing buddy what pots are they?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

these mitchell and king lads must be raking it in :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

B17BLG said:


> these mitchell and king lads must be raking it in :lol:


Same as the flex boys :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice purchase. I've met John and he's a good guy. I'd happily purchase from him if I had the spare moola


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very impressive Nick & the 'quattro' naming couldn't be more apt :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

slrestoration said:


> Very impressive Nick & the 'quattro' naming couldn't be more apt :thumb:


It was one of a short list, but yes, very fitting


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.mitchellandking.com/luxurycarcare/index.php?route=product/category&path=4

:buffer:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

tones61 said:


> http://www.mitchellandking.com/luxurycarcare/index.php?route=product/category&path=4
> 
> :buffer:


Thanks.

I'd refrained from listing a web link as M&K are sponsors on this site.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Very flash and indeed very nice. I curse the person above who has posted the link to there website, got me looking now! Grrrrrrr.......


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

id_doug said:


> Very flash and indeed very nice. I curse the person above who has posted the link to there website, got me looking now! Grrrrrrr.......


 :buffer:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh yes very nice I am jealous after the various tweets and instagrams going on.

Looks very special and I know its not all show either. Not had a bespoke wax but have used a couple of their products and also have a welcome pack on way to myself with Philip as a sample. Really looking forward to getting home and trying it out.

For me the customer service and presentation mean so much when there are so many products and choices out there. M and K do stand out for me above a lot of other manufactures.

Many thanks for posting this up pleasure to see.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Oh yes very nice I am jealous after the various tweets and instagrams going on.
> 
> Looks very special and I know its not all show either. Not had a bespoke wax but have used a couple of their products and also have a welcome pack on way to myself with Philip as a sample. Really looking forward to getting home and trying it out.
> 
> ...


You'll love Philip - excellent wax!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Im tingling already with the waiting.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Soul Hudson said:


> Im tingling already with the waiting.


I know how you feel. Going through the prototypes and waiting for the finished article was a test of patience for me, though in reality it wasn't very long.

P.s. no-one having a guess at the weight of a pot?


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Excellent additions and hope to enjoy them, but the tins are bad imitation of Black Label, and the red one looks identical to Angelwax Wheel Wax


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

2.4kg


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd guess weight of empty pot is 800g


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

here.. actually I have a question Nick..

why two types? is this one hard one soft, or two different blends? 
or simply two colours..
red one looks nice and oily.. like it'd be a good glossy one that won't last too long for summer months :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

how much does it costs?


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

TopSport+ said:


> how much does it costs?


Read the whole thread, the lack of cost posting has been discussed!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice addition Nick those pots and presentation look amazing! Also interested in the difference between red and white? Hard and soft? Ill drop you a pm in a minute as I've been debating a bespoke wax for a while now, think you might of just swayed me :lol:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll explain the difference in wax when I get online a bit later :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> I'll explain the difference in wax when I get online a bit later :thumb:


is it "a bit later" yet? :lol:


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow,
now thats a wax! 
never heard of them before, But very interested to see what you have to say about them.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Oooo, how very posh


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Best presentation ive seen to date.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

As said on other platforms Nick, i have to be honest, i was feeling excited for you on the days leading up to the D-Day!

As you know, i love the whole design and 'concept' you've chosen, i love the pots and the whole presentation and if i didn't have a wedding to pay for this year I'd be on to John without doubt!

Some great pictures and the experience sounds to have been fantastic! I love the way you get some sample pots too, very nice touch.

I've had a couple of dealings with John and i've nothing but positive feedback to give!

Thanks again for sharing, Jon


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Some great pictures and the experience sounds to have been fantastic! I love the way you get some sample pots too, very nice touch.


...and there's more to come! Think 'how to present the samples!'


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> is it "a bit later" yet? :lol:


Craig - as promised

Red - Ultra hydrophobic hybrid - easy application 
Neutral - Premium traditional wax - super reflectivity and deep finish

Perhaps you'd say one is winter one is summer, but this wasn't how I briefed it.


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Jedi_Detailer said:


> Read the whole thread, the lack of cost posting has been discussed!


But without telling!!
Surely a ball park figure?
It might just help others in deciding whether to buy from them or not


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

id be interested to know a ball park figure too , im guessing its a case of "if you need to ask you cant afford it" :lol:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

robbo51 said:


> But without telling!!
> Surely a ball park figure?
> It might just help others in deciding whether to buy from them or not





CTR De said:


> id be interested to know a ball park figure too , im guessing its a case of "if you need to ask you cant afford it" :lol:


It doesn't take long to get a ball park figure on what 'your' wax 'might' cost as M&K have the start of te bespoke process embedded in their site now.

I won't post a link as they're not sponsors here.

I'm very pleased with the product I got for the price paid - and would welcome it if any price discussions were avoide in the thread


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> Craig - as promised
> 
> Red - Ultra hydrophobic hybrid - easy application
> Neutral - Premium traditional wax - super reflectivity and deep finish
> ...


thank you Nick 

sounds like a good mix, even as a double coat wax, base of neutral topped with a coat of red.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> thank you Nick
> 
> sounds like a good mix, even as a double coat wax, base of neutral topped with a coat of red.


That might be a combo to try - good point!


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome very impressive


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Did you specify that you wanted to with different results rather than one with a variety then? 

Either way, stunning work by m&k, following on Instagram and have some stunning results! Be sure to put a thread up when used!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

dave-g said:


> Did you specify that you wanted to with different results rather than one with a variety then?
> 
> Either way, stunning work by m&k, following on Instagram and have some stunning results! Be sure to put a thread up when used!


It started as a brief for one wax but evolved over the period of development TBH. The neutral wax is a bit more special/premium.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome Nick! Who's a lucky boy! 

Man that looks special! That whole kit looks top shelf! 

Did you buy this to treat yourself for any reason? Christmas?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Awesome Nick! Who's a lucky boy!
> 
> Man that looks special! That whole kit looks top shelf!
> 
> Did you buy this to treat yourself for any reason? Christmas?


Thanks - I'm really enjoying owning it - sadly not had the chance to put either wax into action yet.

I treated myself as I hadn't spent much on myself in the last half of 2012. Great treat IMO!!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

nichol4s said:


> 2.4kg





CraigQQ said:


> I'd guess weight of empty pot is 800g


OK, so the pots are heavy, and feel like a pretty big lump but they're not quite as much as your guesses:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sadly the weather isn't conducive to waxing (let alone washing TBH) so it will be a little while before my car gets the bespoke wax.

I did try the red wax on a small portion of the corner of my bonnet, and the beading from snow simply *melting* was impressive:










Can't wait to see the water behaviour after a good downpour!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've now received my aluminium flight case for my sample pots.

I had three of the pots with me so popped them in for a picture:










And the 3 samples:










Also shown are the M&K Fabric cleaner and Glass Cleaner. Will post up another pic when I get home later.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

They look nice but also expensive i bet lol. Not sure my pockets are that deep


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome:thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Depending on the weather conditions I plan to try out the waxes on at least a panel this weekend. Forecast has a low of -10 though 

I'm really itching to get it in action!!


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

If this is the 10k package I can't really justify it, hope your happy with it


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jason123 said:


> If this is the 10k package I can't really justify it, hope your happy with it


How do you mean 10k package?


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

£10,000


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jason123 said:


> £10,000


You're way way way off the mark 

The only hint I will give is that it was less than 10% of that.


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Ns1980
What a shame you dont feel it appropriate to give a price!!
I'm not the only one to ask


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

robbo51 said:


> Ns1980
> What a shame you dont feel it appropriate to give a price!!
> I'm not the only one to ask


I know, but this is just how I feel.

My product is a one off - you won't be able to buy this exact product yourself since every bespoke wax varies. Therefore I felt it was irrelevant.

The M&K website will give you a good indication of the price for their bespoke waxes should you be curious what sort of money such creations are.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

And now a few pics of it in use!














































I'm very very pleased to say the least!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

If you got it flaunt it


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

That beading is insane! 
What applicator are you using to get in that pot?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jedi_Detailer said:


> That beading is insane!
> What applicator are you using to get in that pot?


Yeh, the beading, and sheeting really knocked me back - very strong performer in this respect. The glow it left was pretty special too!

I mainly applied by hand but also use an Auto Finesse Waxmate to good effect.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

looking good :thumb:


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks great mate. Ordered a nice wax from M & K also in the Alu pot. Can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Stephenmoore30 said:


> Looks great mate. Ordered a nice wax from M & K also in the Alu pot. Can't wait to get it!!!


Superb, what have you gone for?!


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have a little Racing Blue clio and getting the wax done the same colour, and keeping it only for her! Also with a very nice scent (keeping it under wraps for now) but I know it will smell good enough to eat... Got a sample of glitz and Philip last week along with spa, pure and rim... Addicted to this stuff! This aluminum jar settled it for me.


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Out of interest, what are the differences between the 3 samples and which one did you go with for you full size pot?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jedi_Detailer said:


> Out of interest, what are the differences between the 3 samples and which one did you go with for you full size pot?


They vary in concentration of a particular ingredient. The final product was at a point midway between 2 of the samples :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jedi_Detailer said:


> What applicator are you using to get in that pot?


I've also now used an ultra soft small foam applicator - this was excellent. It is now stained a bright red colour now though!!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks awesome:argie:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks impressive :argie: Nice beading aswell:thumb:
I've got 90ml of Philip here to try, wonder what its like in comparison?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

heavyd said:


> Looks impressive :argie: Nice beading aswell:thumb:
> I've got 90ml of Philip here to try, wonder what its like in comparison?


I've got Philip as well - lovely wax which leaves a beautiful glassy finish (see one of the early pics in my first post). The durability isn't massive but the looks are sublime. Water behaviour is good but not great.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

On the theme of water behaviour - some more tasty beading


----------



## S3kel (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely car ,lovely beading


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking good Nick , enjoying it? 

I should be taking the first steps to mine next week!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Looking good Nick , enjoying it?
> 
> I should be taking the first steps to mine next week!


Yep - love it - big time! It's growing on me too!

You won't regret doing the same :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

lovely


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ns1980 said:


> Yep - love it - big time! It's growing on me too!
> 
> You won't regret doing the same :thumb:


Good to hear . I can't wait to get it done, had to be put off for a week or two as I've got insurance and re-map to pay for first .


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

And some recent beading / sheeting:

Click here and select 1080p resolution.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Im also like M&K sooooo much
Got meself 7 bespoke's,4crystals,a bespoke wheel sealer,and a bespoke winter wax 2K and a very special GoldRush Wax as a gift named after my father how past away recently off cancer


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

The way they market the product is very clever.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

In what way?


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

That looks awesome I'm just not sure I could stretch the wax budget that far lol


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> And some recent beading / sheeting:
> 
> Click here and select 1080p resolution.


Love that 
But your neighbors must think your man lolol


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Or mad!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

John is a true artist an when it comes to assisting with personal service, he is bar far the best I have yet come into contact with..

His products are top class and nothing is to much trouble, his philosophy to create any individual requests at short notice is a credit to him when customer service has all but gone with many companies these days.

My recent work required some personal after care products and a bespoke wax. John not only achieved my clients personal request but he also completed this in a short time frame.

Those who know M&K waxes and products will know where I'm coming from when saying quality support value for individual bespoke items.


----------

